# [SOLVED] water on floor of refrigerator



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Older GE 18TBX18SAxxxxxx self defrost fridge, water accumulating in the floor and then leaking out the door seal. I have found info as to what the problem is: clogged tube (ice or debris) that is supposed to drain off the defrost water from the freezer to a drain pan and/or clogs in the tube that should drain the refrigerator bottom itself to the pan. But I don't see anything that looks like a drain port in the freezer or fridge. Has anyone ever done this on a similar model unit?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: water on floor of refrigerator*

Look on the back of the fridge. You should see the drain tube.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: water on floor of refrigerator*

Bruiser is correct..... I just looked at mine (22TBX) and the drain hose is located at the bottom of the freezer compartment (visualise the location) in the middle of the back of the unit. Looks to be about 1/2" diameter and has a bend near the bottom to act as a trap.....from what I see.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: water on floor of refrigerator*

Thanks guys. I'll pull the fridge out and have a look.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: water on floor of refrigerator*

OK, found it and there is water weeping out around where the tube comes out of the back of the fridge. I called GE and they said on this model there is no way to get access inside to flush/ream the tube so the back has to come off and requires a tech visit. They will not give support to DIYers. So, anyone ever pull the back off one of these? It isn't obvious to me what needs to come off and how to mobilize the back panel.

Another thought occurred to me... drill a 1/8" hole in the tube, then use a turkey baster to pump in some water/baking soda mix, then seal the hole with a little silicone sealer when done.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: water on floor of refrigerator*

There should be a clamp connecting the hose to the drain (near the top). Disconnect the hose and see if you can get air through it....the "trap" near the bottom of the hose may be blocked. If the drain connection near the top is clogged, it may be ice and a hair dryer may do the trick from outside without removing the back.....just a thought.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: water on floor of refrigerator*

I got it. This model is a little different. The clamp is down near where the tube goes into the pan and the trap on top in the part that goes into the back of the unit and engages the drain tube in the freezer. Once I removed the tube clamp I was able to pull the tube off the trap and then pull the trap off the fridge. The trap was the culprit. I blew it out and all sorts of gunk came out. Should be good to go.... 

2 jobs successfully completed for the GF today. The other was her main water shutoff valve that didn't... shutoff the water, that is. Had to shut off the water to the condo building for 30 minutes... a broken piece of CPVC in the process, but all better now. She has a nice new shiny ball valve that actually shuts off the water!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice work!! Got me beat for the day...was gonna do shocks on my van but thunderstorms moved in.....:sigh: Van will not fit in garage and even if it did I don't want to leave a Z28 parked on the street...:grin: That one stays in the garage if not being driven...garage to destination and back to garage, without fail.

Glad you got the jobs done.... maybe some favors are due??


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, I earned some serious points today. 

I do the same thing with my 1994 Z28. It stays in the garage (single car size) whilst my almost brand new Toyota Tacoma has to live outside. I don't drive the Z28 as much as I would like because the parking where I would have to leave my truck (so the driveway would be clear) is near a small greenspace claimed by the local soccer kids. It's not really a playing field and has a severe crown that slopes to the paking spaces. So vehicles left there are often struck by wayward soccer balls and players. Hence the truck mostly stays in my driveway. PITA to have to shuffle vehicles just to get the Camaro out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Same with my son's Z...1995 6 spd. Rarely leaves the garage. I haven't driven it for a loooong time..he knows better...:grin: I remember the day he brought it home on a test drive....all I said was, "get out". Staged in the middle of the road and dropped the hammer...went through 5 and shut it down. I told him, "it'll do" when I got back. That was more than 10 years ago.

It might be a PITA but well worth the effort to get it out of the garage!! My son has to do the same thing with moving vehicles out of the way, but the Jeep can sit on the street until the Camaro gets back home.


----------

